# Whos going to the rigs



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone going to Petronius tomorrow


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Just got back from Petronus this evening. Lots of blackfin but no yellow. No surface activity this morning. The water was not blue at all.

Jake


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

ajfishn said:


> Just got back from Petronus this evening. Lots of blackfin but no yellow. No surface activity this morning. The water was not blue at all.
> 
> Jake


6 miles south you would have hit a major rip of blue water


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> 6 miles south you would have hit a major rip of blue water


ajfishn,

Haha, I told you!


----------

